
RIAA's Target In 2008: You - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/28/riaas-target-in-2008-you/
======
bayareaguy
_The RIAA has lodged documents in the ongoing case of the Record Industry vs
Jeffrey Howell that argues that ripping music from legally purchased CD's is
illegal._

Hmm.. according to the following website linked from the RIAA's one:
<http://www.musicunited.org/2_thelaw.html>

    
    
     Copying CDs
    
     It's okay to copy music onto an analog cassette, but not for commercial purposes.
     It's also okay to copy music onto special Audio CD-R's, mini-discs, and digital tapes (because royalties have been paid on them) X but, again, not for commercial purposes.
     Beyond that, there's no legal "right" to copy the copyrighted music on a CD onto a CD-R. However, burning a copy of CD onto a CD-R, or transferring a copy onto your computer hard drive or your portable music player, won't usually raise concerns so long as: 
      The copy is made from an authorized original CD that you legitimately own
      The copy is just for your personal use. It's not a personal use X in fact, it's illegal X to give away the copy or lend it to others for copying.
    

Could it be time to give a few senators and represantives a call and see about
amending the Audio Home Recording Act (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Home_Recording_Act> ) to put this issue to
rest?

